# Do you like the boy band One Direction?



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

There is a movie coming out on Aug 30th that my daughter wants us to go see. God help me.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

They're not even cute.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Nah whenever I get the urge to go back to young teenage me, I just watch a Krock/Jrock music video, the guy's are cuter and the music is generally better because rock.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

6 votes no


----------



## scythe7 (Apr 29, 2013)

This is all you need to know.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

They are Ok...and just ok. 

If my foresight is correct, you're pretty much torturing yourself by watching their movie. That's a fathers' love right there...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm surprised they've made it so big in the US to have a movie made. When I first heard about them I immediately assumed they were a US pop band because of their popularity and then discovered they were from the UK and Ireland. :lol


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

i like justin bieber better


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

_*Kill it with fire.*_

They don't even make original songs. Half of them are ripped off of other songs- ridiculous that crap like that gets popular.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm surprised they've made it so big in the US to have a movie made. When I first heard about them I immediately assumed they were a US pop band because of their popularity and then discovered they were from the UK and Ireland. :lol


The movie premiers in the UK before it does in the US.


----------



## Necroline (Jun 1, 2011)

Are you letting an internet poll decide? Of course the vote is going to be no because nobody here listens to them.. if she really wants to see them let her. Why not?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Boy Bands by definition are lame, enough said!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't who they are.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

scythe7 said:


> This is all you need to know.


I call them "No Direction" :lol


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

You should put your daughter on punishment for simply asking you to take her


----------



## German (Jun 17, 2013)

Lol no one voted yes :clap


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

German said:


> Lol no one voted yes :clap


Probably the most one sided poll I've ever seen.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I would rather listen to Blake Shelton songs on repeat for 500 hours while locked underground in a dungeon filled with medieval torture devices and gigantic spider/millipede hybrids, while having to go without food and water for the entire time except chopped onions and liver with scorpions on a stick, while deformed midgets dressed up as crying clowns would come in at random points to slap me in the face with a rotten fish, and be occasionally dunked in a shallow pool full of electric eels and hungry sharks as the devil himself pokes me with his pitchfork.... than go to a one direction concert.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

The only reason I even know who they are is because the #1d tag started popping up everywhere on Tumblr.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

I heard of One Direction recently since one of them (apparently some guy called Louis) signed a contract to play for Doncaster Rovers haha.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I voted yes. Simple reason is before I knew who they were, I heard their music on the radio and liked it. I try not to let the hysteria from my daughter deter me from their music but it's hard. She want's to see the movie too so I need to find someone to go with her because I'm not going to watch it.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes. They seem to be nice guys as well.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

nubly said:


> The movie premiers in the UK before it does in the US.


Yeah and I still had no idea about it's existance shh don't ruin it, I'm in my no one direction bubble


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

no. but expressing ones negative opinions towards 'artists' such as these is so incredibly boring and overdone and i'm not even going to.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Weren't these the guys who once cussed their fans during a drunken stupor?...Anyway, no, I don't like boy bands, but I have nothing against them if that's what some people like to listen to. Good luck if you do decide to go, and have fun!


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I am a big fan.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I can happily say that I've never heard any of their song or even know any of them by title.
I suppose I might be missing out, but I have this strange feeling I wouldn't particularly like it.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I am the 1%


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

They're musical Gods. If One Direction didn't exist, finding good music would be nigh-impossible.


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't really know which option best says "they are incredibly forgettable in every way but I envy their life"


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I think I heard one song by them but didn't enjoy it. Their brand of pop music isn't for me. But I enjoy way too much of Zayn's face. I also think it's pretty much impossible to have a tumblr blog without seeing at least 1D post on your dashboard.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

No, no, no, no, and no.

I don't like boy bands in general, but I'd say this is the worst one.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

They're overrated, they haven't even had many hits, like one decent song and that's it.


----------



## aaa120 (Jul 16, 2013)

NO NO NO!! I absolutely hate them! And I'm a 15-year-old girl.. They have 0 talent and girls just like them because they think they're cute. People like me, however, who appreciate a band for their music instead of how "cute" they are, don't. Their music is completely annoying and predictable, I just can't stand it.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

mark101 said:


> Rip off talentless sub human scum.


:haha


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Come on,get excited about it for her sake! Just remember how over-the-top thrilling things like that can be when you're a kid!! In fact,build it up even more for her -How about a few days before the movie,she finds a poster of the band waiting for her on her bed or the breakfast table? Maybe the morning of the big movie day -a surprise t-shirt of them hanging in her closet to wear that night to the movie?!! -It doesn't take much to make it really memorable for her -and YOU get to see all that pleasure!!


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

cute lads. if only I had a chance to meet them.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't even know who they are and since their a boy band I'd rather not know.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

No. I don't hate them or anything,but they don't sound anything special to me


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Glass Child said:


> _*Kill it with fire.*_
> 
> They don't even make original songs. Half of them are ripped off of other songs- ridiculous that crap like that gets popular.


A 15/16 year old girl who's not into One Direction ?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

No, which is surprising because I do enjoy my crappy top 40 music.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I actually like their hit song, What Makes You Beautiful. It's a lot more rock to it than pop. You can really hear the heavy guitar, bass and machine drums on it. 

Oh, and the cowbell in the beginning of the song. Put on your headphones, it's pretty dope song. Boy band or not.

I don't know any other songs form them to give a true opinion on them.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Still Waters said:


> Come on,get excited about it for her sake! Just remember how over-the-top thrilling things like that can be when you're a kid!! In fact,build it up even more for her -How about a few days before the movie,she finds a poster of the band waiting for her on her bed or the breakfast table? Maybe the morning of the big movie day -a surprise t-shirt of them hanging in her closet to wear that night to the movie?!! -It doesn't take much to make it really memorable for her -and YOU get to see all that pleasure!!


Good ideas but she already has plenty '1D' clothes and the only place left in her room to put more '1D' posters is on the ceiling.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

I voted yes because I don't hate them. I like a couple of their songs. They really can't dance. One Direction --> :boogie


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

No, I do not.
Though I dislike pop music anyway.


----------



## dizzyizzy919 (Aug 7, 2010)

Their music is so bland and awful and they're not even attractive really so why are they even famous.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

You could always bring a book to the theater. That's what my mom did when I dragged her to the Pokémon movie. :lol



scythe7 said:


> This is all you need to know.


i'm SCREAMING OMG :haha


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

This happens every time I try to listen to 1D










So I'd say no I don't like them


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've heard their name, but couldn't ID them in a lineup nor ID any of their songs.

Given that they're a boy band and I'm not a teen girl, I'm guessing I'd hate them. I don't imagine they do well with the middle-aged male demographic.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

scythe7 said:


> This is all you need to know.


1. Why is there a hand on the crotch of the guy in the middle? I'm clearly no expert on male friendship, but I'm pretty sure you're not supposed to grab your buddy's package.

2. They all could use a hair cut.

You're right, it is all I need to know.


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

It's the same as asking 'Do you like to be tortured?'


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I don't listen to their music, but I like 1D, sure. They're cute and harmless.

Zayn Malik is a stone fox who could not be better looking if he tried.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Baby you light up my world like nobody else
The way that you flip your hair gets me overwhelmed


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I would say Liam and Harry are very talented, but you never really feel it with the autotune.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

They're alright, sometimes I like their music, other times I want to jump out of a moving vehicle to escape their music. It depends on my mood.....


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

scythe7 said:


> This is all you need to know.


:lol


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Um,...HELL NOOOOOO!!! 

I listen to real music with real talent and passion.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

TheFather said:


> Um,...HELL NOOOOOO!!!
> 
> I listen to real music with real talent and passion.


/Thread


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't like them very much, but I also don't dislike them at all.


----------

